# J2EE Entwicklung mit Eclipse



## Mr_Mo (27. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

ich soll im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit eine Art "Mini-CRM-System" entwickeln für das folgende Rahmen-Voraussetzungen gelten:

1. es soll in Java mit Eclipse entwickelt werden
2. IBM Websphere soll als Application Server eingesetzt werden
3. IBM DB2 soll Datenbankserver werden
4. Frontend soll über den Webbrowser erfolgen
5. Maximal ca. 20-25 User, die gleichzeitig auf das System zugreifen
6. Das System im Laufe der Zeit um weitere Funktionalitäten erweitert werden können

Nun habe ich allerdings einige Fragen, da ich mich mit den neueren Java-Technologien sogut wie garnicht auskenne.

Zum einen, wie richte ich mir Eclipse sinnvoll als Entwicklungsumgebung ein und welche Plugins sind hierfür notwendig?

Zum anderen, welche Techniken sollte ich überhaupt einsetzen?
Ich habe mich ja schon versucht, schlau zu lesen, aber ob jetzt JSP, JSF, EJB, ORM, Servlets, Portlets etc. pp, da verliert man als "Neuling" einfach total den Überblick und kann überhaupt nicht abschätzen, inwieweit sich die einzelnen Techniken unterscheiden und in wieweit eine Kombination Sinn macht.

Bin für Anregungen und Vorschläge sehr dankbar!!


----------



## hupfdule (27. Sep 2006)

Wenn es in einem Applicationserver laufen soll, wirst du um EJB nicht herum kommen. Servlets, JSP und JSF sind im Prinzip alle dafür zuständig, HTML-Seiten darzustellen. JSF ist hierbei das neueste Konzept und mit diesem solltest du dich beschäftigen.

Zu dem eclipse Plugin kann ich grad nichts sagen, aber vlt. solltest du dir über http://yoxos.com/ondemand/ deine IDE zusammenstellen. Da soll man recht gut die nötigen Plugins auswählen können (hab ich aber nie probiert).


----------



## miketech (27. Sep 2006)

Hi,

es gibt auf jboss.org auch eine JBoss IDE. Das ist Eclipse inkl. einiger Plugins für JBoss. Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter, wenn Du eine J2EE Anwendung schreiben möchtest.

Ansonsten gibt es für JSF und J2EE auch entsprechende Plugins auf der Eclipse Seite unter den Eclipse Web Tools:

http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/

Gruß

Mike


----------



## HLX (27. Sep 2006)

Wenn du reich bist und viele freie Ressourcen/mind. 1 Gig RAM auf dem Rechner hast, kauf dir den Rational Application Developer.  :wink: 
--> Eclipse 3 integriert
--> WAS-Testserver integriert
--> Deployment ist WAS-tauglich (keine lästige Stub-Erzeugung etc.)
--> volle J2EE-Unterstützung


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Sep 2006)

> Wenn du reich bist und viele freie Ressourcen/mind. 1 Gig RAM auf dem Rechner hast, kauf dir den Rational Application Developer



1Gig Ram? Dann musst du aber während dem entwickeln viel Kaffe trinken und rauchen gehen um die Wartezeiten zu überbrücken. Vor allem wenn DB2 noch dazu laufen soll. Also für den Rational Application Developer allein solltenst schon min. 1.5GB Ram sein.

Ach ja, empfehlung:

WebSphere Application Server
WebSphere Portal Server
IBM Rational Application Developer 6.0
Technologien:
 - Portlets (IBM Portlet API)
 - JSF Bridge für Portlets

Der RAD hat (wie geschrieben) eigentlich alles drin. Sämtliche Designer für EJB, JSPs/JSF, Struts u.s.w. Was das Herz begehrt. Aber du brauchst ne Weile bist du beim RAD durchsteigst und die eigenarten kennst. Sonst n gutes Tools, nur dass es sich eben (was Portlets angeht) an der WebSphere Portal API anlehnt, weniger an JSR-168.


----------



## RaoulDuke (27. Sep 2006)

hupfdule hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn es in einem Applicationserver laufen soll, wirst du um EJB nicht herum kommen. Servlets, JSP und JSF sind im Prinzip alle dafür zuständig, HTML-Seiten darzustellen. JSF ist hierbei das neueste Konzept und mit diesem solltest du dich beschäftigen.



Ich wüsste nicht warum man hier zwingend EJBs einsetzen sollte?


----------

